# Man to father six children from different women



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't believe this! Hasn't anyone heard of safe sex over there?

http://www.handelonthelaw.com:80/news_details.aspx?News=3860

/links


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh my god! That is unreal!!

Kate xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OMG - Are these people for real 
1) is he stupid? 
2) Are the women stupid? 
3) Why are idiots like this fertile and so many 'good' people aren't - makes me so annoyed


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Deb i totally agree with u there!

Kate xx


----------



## Jools71 (Apr 24, 2006)

OMG that so annoys me especially when my dh is a decent lad and he has azoospermia god more fool the women for sleeping with him ain't no oil painting 

                                      love Jools x


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Shocking those poor women, did they even know about each other !  

It's not fair is it,  
to be spreading it around like that,  
will he even care/look after those poor children
MC xx


----------

